# My self defense tech fits in my palm and about same size as my car Key.



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

It include a potent fast spraying chemical mace and also includes a power taser. It's a 5 Million volt.
I'll soon be buying a 12 Million volt one that is size of my index finger.

I also have coming on the way a super bright blinding light that'll blind an attacker at night even if attacker is in car seat behind me. It'll give me plenty of time to respond and take gun away from attacker. It's so bright that it'll take their eyes 20 minutes to recover from the temporarily blindness of having to go from dark night to all if sudden super blinding bright.

I'm working on getting ny conceal carry gun permit again soon but until then I'm gonna be doing the keychain defenses.

Car jacker comes up to my window and says "Give me your car keys" and i respond "Here take the car keys and car" and then Bam he's coughing and shaking from the shock I give him.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You have very small hands.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> You have very small hands.


Of course. I'm only 97 Neanderthal variants compared to you Cro Magnums ginormous hands. I'm more modern man than y'all. Just look at New2this who is a gigantic Cro Magnum


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This one is mine.
.22 mini mag. Five hollow point rounds. Single action.
With me at ALL TIMES.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

And there's this one, holstered under my desk at work at about knee level.









9mm Starr.
8 + 1 clip, hollow point.
Single action first round, then semi.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Get the Taser that shoots the darts like the C2. They last 30 seconds, which could be enough time to dump someone out of the car or get a 30 second head start running on foot.

The hand held stun gun only works while in contact, which is a problem because the bad guy is going to flinch away from the shock and you also can't run away while at the same time holding the contact stun gun against his body.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 664256
> 
> 
> This one is mine.
> ...


But how is a .22 mouse gun even effective self defense? Is .22 even deadly?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Anubis said:


> But how is a .22 mouse gun even effective self defense? Is .22 even deadly?


Actually, .22lr is a common assassin round. Good penetration, low noise. It does require accurate placement and some knowledge of anatomy. 
A longer barrel than a mouse gun would help a lot though.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Actually, .22lr is a common assassin round. Good penetration, low noise. It does require accurate placement and some knowledge of anatomy.
> A longer barrel than a mouse gun would help a lot though.


Lol so you gotta look for the jugular vein or the leg vein? Lmao


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anubis said:


> But how is a .22 mouse gun even effective self defense? Is .22 even deadly?


It's not a 22LR.
It's a 22 MiniMag.
BIG difference.
VERY loud.
Similar ballistic action as a .380
Nasty round.

I'd need to be about as close with MY tiny self defense tool as you will need to be with your tiny self defense weapon.
Screw that into someone's left ear and pull the trigger, and it's all over.

I have fired it in practice, and it's fairly accurate at 6 feet. More than that? It can go anywhere. But, "don't come at me bro, don't do it."

.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Anubis said:


> But how is a .22 mouse gun even effective self defense? Is .22 even deadly?


His may be a 22 magnum, but even the weaker 22 lr very deadly.

It has enough energy to penetrate the skull once and then bounce off the other side of the skull, thus creating two paths through the brain with a single bullet.

To the torso, the weaker 22 may not penetrate deeply enough to reach some vitals though.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I asked my gunsmith about that gun about a year ago.
Was thinking something a little bit bigger, like a .380
He said, "Do NOT underestimate that 22 mini-mag. That is a nasty round. Not accurate with that short barrel, but it packs a punch. Keep it hidden in your hand and if somebody gets too close with bad intent put a round in their left eye. It won't work for a fire fight, but, stealth will win with that little popgun. Bad guy won't know you have it till it's too late."

I carry it ALL THE TIME.

Like I said: "Don't come at me bro. Just, don't do it."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Anubis said:


> But how is a .22 mouse gun even effective self defense? Is .22 even deadly?


Guns are far more effective at point blank and near point blank ranges.

a 22 will get the job done at arms length for sure.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 664256
> 
> 
> This one is mine.
> ...


I did not know they made guns that small. I'm going to have to get one.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Anubis said:


> It include a potent fast spraying chemical mace and also includes a power taser. It's a 5 Million volt.
> I'll soon be buying a 12 Million volt one that is size of my index finger.
> 
> I also have coming on the way a super bright blinding light that'll blind an attacker at night even if attacker is in car seat behind me. It'll give me plenty of time to respond and take gun away from attacker. It's so bright that it'll take their eyes 20 minutes to recover from the temporarily blindness of having to go from dark night to all if sudden super blinding bright.
> ...


Meanwhile everyone who gets in your car sees a paranoid array of nonsense hanging from the ignition and can rest assured that their planned assault will go off without a hitch as your reaction time will be several seconds at best.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Lol so you gotta look for the jugular vein or the leg vein? Lmao


Or the left eye.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

AvisDeene said:


> I did not know they made guns that small. I'm going to have to get one.


Yea, there's several calibers.
The 22 MiniMag is rare. I got lucky when I found it and bought it without even negotiating.
I dunno if they make them any more.

Cobra makes a 38 special derringer.
Two shot








Never fired one. Wonder about the recoil.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

NorCalPhil said:


> Meanwhile everyone who gets in your car sees a paranoid array of nonsense hanging from the ignition and can rest assured that their planned assault will go off without a hitch as your reaction time will be several seconds at best.


Sir we've been drivers since 2016, both of us. Have some freaking respect for crying out loud and crying down low and crying around town. I'm your fellow long time driver of 7 years for freaks sake.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Needless to say you're not allowed to carry firearms while ubering and if you're that scared that you got to carry a stun gun and mace and all that s*** then obviously you're not people savvy, likely to fly off the handle over some stuff you're imagining because you can't read people.

The smartest weapon is your brain.

The blinding white light thing is good but you bail and you run before they start capping behind your seat while you're trying to get your piece out.

Because you'll be dead and they'll make up some story that you're trying to pull a gun on them so they shot first and then they walk once they find out you really you're going for a gun.

They win you lose.

IN my humble opinion, you shouldn't be Ubering or perhaps consider another form of work or doing days etc.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Needless to say you're not allowed to carry firearms while ubering and if you're that scared that you got to carry a stun gun and mace and all that s*** then obviously you're not people savvy, likely to fly off the handle over some stuff you're imagining because you can't read people.
> 
> The smartest weapon is your brain.
> 
> ...


Boi you don't know OzzyOz


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Try .44 magnum. In a defense situation you won’t even feel the recoil. I promise.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Lol so you gotta look for the jugular vein or the leg vein? Lmao


It's not the size it's how you use it!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Anubis said:


> Boi you don't know OzzyOz


Learning quick though 😁


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

It's a pick 2 sitation.

Not Racist Vs Racist
Armed or Unarmed


If you're racist and armed your safe.
If you're unarmed and racist your safer
If you're armed and not racist your less safe
if your unarmed and not racist you're carjack bait



I myself under stand the risks and identify as armed and non racist. I accept all (taxi) fares depending solely on my proximity to the fare and accept fares knowing there's a very high % chance that they will be a minority and or a fare in an economically disadvantaged community. I still take them because they are customers who (usually) have money and want a safe ride from point A to point B. 

I do not refuse any customer whom is concious and behaving in a civil and safe manner.

That being said I do reserve the right to request advanced payment if there are any warning signs of non payment. 

Race/national origin are not any of my warning signs. Ordering a ride to get picked up a gas station is, also going a long distance.

As long as the passenger remains civil and can pay for the ride they want to take, I have no problem taking them any distance for the meter rate.


In taking all passengers and virtually all fares I understand that working in bad neighbhorhoods carries greater physical risk to my person. I mitigate this risk to my person by carrying a fire arm, legally in accordance of the law of the land.

I fully understand that I may one day have to choose to take a life. But I value my life ahead of someone who wishes to hurt me.

Taking a life is a hard thing to do. Do not take a life for you, do not take a life out of anger. Do not take a life to save your car. Lives should only be taken to get you home to your family safe and sound.



If i'm going to do this job at all i'm going to serve everyone. If that means I have carry a gun so be it. I'm not afraid of having to use it.


_None of this applies to the god damnd college shitheads, they can ****ing walk i'm not putting up with their bullshit_


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> It's a pick 2 sitation.
> 
> Not Racist Vs Racist
> Armed or Unarmed
> ...


Your way to pumped up.

Changes in latitude, changes in attitude. 

Done.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 664256
> 
> 
> This one is mine.
> ...


Can you put it up on eBay real quick as a "Buy It Now" please?


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Get the Taser that shoots the darts like the C2. They last 30 seconds, which could be enough time to dump someone out of the car or get a 30 second head start running on foot.
> 
> The hand held stun gun only works while in contact, which is a problem because the bad guy is going to flinch away from the shock and you also can't run away while at the same time holding the contact stun gun against his body.


A stun gun that small is only going to piss off the attacker. He will only end up taking all 3 weapons and beating the living crap out of the OP.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 664256
> 
> 
> This one is mine.
> ...


I need one of those.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

You need a dash cam and a glock.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Toocutetofail said:


> You need a dash cam and a glock.


Dashcam i got. Glock yes I can buy again after I renew my CC permit.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I need one of those.


You really don’t. The way those work the second and further shots are so slow as to make it functionally a single shot. They are cute though. 
Besides, for in car use a handgun is a horrible defense weapon, especially when the people you are defending against are seated behind you.
A six inch fixed blade double edged knife is a much better option.
Whatever you carry for defense you must be expert and practiced with it and be prepared to use it or you are better off without it.
Just having something for defense that you don’t practice with can work against you. Bad Guy will take it away and then he will be better armed.
Even worse is if you are not mentally prepared to kill someone. Don’t think that waving something scary at Bad Guy will chase them away. More likely they will feel threatened and kill you.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I think Oz is overlooking his 5 head which is his greatest defense weapon


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> The way those work the second and further shots are so slow as to make it functionally a single shot.


True.
And that is the way I think of it.
Stealth and surprise is the best action.
Not point and talk, or point and threaten.
Not for more than arms length in distance.
It has the same useful range as a knife, or a taser.
The barrel has to be literally TOUCHING the bad guy when you pull the trigger.

But, it will kill.
It is easy to conceal.
It is better than nothing.

If I knew that I was getting into a fire fight there are many, many weapons I'd rather have. But that 1911 .45 cal, that Model 17 Glock, the Sig Saur P226 .. they hard to conceal and carry. 
Which means the day will come when it is on the dresser when you need it.
And THEN what good is it. The pistol you have ON you WTSHTF is the best one to have. Not the big, heavy bulky, uncomfortable two pounds of steel that you left at home because "I'm only going to get gas, I prolly won't need it.''

Have you ever carried before Atavar? Not for the afternoon, but EVERY DAY FOR MONTHS? 

A conceal carry weapon HAS TO BE comfortable and easy to carry - or you won't carry it for long.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Can you put it up on eBay real quick as a "Buy It Now" please?


I really LOOKED for that gun, and found it quite by accident.
My step son went to his smith in East Bay to pick up a gun he was having work done on. I was wandering about the store looking in the display cases. Clerk walks up and says "Is there anything you'd like to see?"
I said, "I am looking for something specific, and I don't think you have it."
"What is that?" she said.

North American Arms, five shot, mini revolver in 22 mini mag caliber.
She smiled and took that gun out of the counter, handed it to me and said, "Like this one?"

"Holey shit. Yes, like that one. I'll take it. I mean, how much. No, I mean, I'll take it."
Not real good negotiation skills, I know. 
LoL

I think I paid like $325 for it about ten years ago.
A slight premium because it is
1) old but in good condition,
2) a relatively rare caliber,
3) my unusual negotiation technique.

LoL


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Have you ever carried before Atavar? Not for the afternoon, but EVERY DAY FOR MONTHS?
> 
> A conceal carry weapon HAS TO BE comfortable and easy to carry - or you won't carry it for long.


I carry everywhere, every day (except when driving rideshare . My EDC is a Beretta Nano with spare mags and a 6" Bowie knife. 
The Nano is a tiny 9mm <1" thick and <4.5" long. Easy to carry and easy to conceal with no manual safety. A safety on a carry gun is very bad. 
I have had formal training with both handgun and knife and am proficient with both. I also have high level martial arts training (Karate and Judo) which is probably more important.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> I carry everywhere, every day (except when driving rideshare . My EDC is a Beretta Nano with spare mags and a 6" Bowie knife.
> The Nano is a tiny 9mm <1" thick and <4.5" long. Easy to carry and easy to conceal with no manual safety. A safety on a carry gun is very bad.
> I have had formal training with both handgun and knife and am proficient with both. I also have high level martial arts training (Karate and Judo) which is probably more important.


Good.
Then you understand what I'm saying.
The large frame semi-auto that would serve well in a protracted fire fight does NO good sitting on your dresser at home.
The BEST handgun to have, is the one you have.
And it's always better than no handgun at all.

.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

And you’d be surprised how quiet that .22lr derringer is when fired in contact with the target. Probably almost as loud as dropping a hardback book. Lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Anubis said:


> I also have coming on the way a super bright blinding light that'll blind an attacker


That glare coming off that huge balding forehead of yours is just as effective.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Good.
> Then you understand what I'm saying.
> The large frame semi-auto that would serve well in a protracted fire fight does NO good sitting on your dresser at home.
> The BEST handgun to have, is the one you have.
> ...


Depending on wardrobe I will sometimes carry a .25 mouse gun. Very low power but my thinking is when Bad Guy has 6 .25 caliber holes in him I can probably run faster than he can now. Lol


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Good.
> Then you understand what I'm saying.
> The large frame semi-auto that would serve well in a protracted fire fight does NO good sitting on your dresser at home.
> The BEST handgun to have, is the one you have.
> ...


I will also say that the larger frame pistol in your glovebox or center console or under the seat is nigh useless also. 
When you enter a self defense situation you generally have about 1/2 second to go from deciding to draw to pulling the trigger. 
Asking Bad Guy to wait while you get your gun out, ready it (rack the slide/hammer and take the safety off) and aim is probably not going to work out so well.
1/2 second is all the time you have when facing someone with a weapon. My Judo instructor also proved to us that 1/2 second is all it takes for someone to move 10 feet and disarm an amateur.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Needless to say you're not allowed to carry firearms while ubering
> The smartest weapon is your brain.


Said no smart dead person ever.


ObeyTheNumbers said:


> IN my humble opinion, you shouldn't be Ubering


“Ubering” has nothing to do with it. I’ve been carrying long before Uber became a household name. I do well to avoid potential bad scenarios, but some crazed crackhead could appear out of nowhere, and when shit hits the fan you’re on your own. If Uber doesn’t like the fact that I’m legally armed and exercising a constitutional right, they can shove it up their commie-lovin’ ass.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I think I paid like $325 for it about ten years ago.
> A slight premium because it is
> 1) old but in good condition,
> 2) a relatively rare caliber,
> ...


by rare caliber do you perhaps mean .22WMR
.22 mini mag is .22lr. (Left)
.22 maxi mag is WMR (Right)








The WMR is a _much_ more effective defense caliber
Shooting MiniMags from a pistol chambered for .22 magnum would be very dangerous.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Even worse is if you are not mentally prepared to kill someone. Don’t think that waving something scary at Bad Guy will chase them away. More likely they will feel threatened and kill you.


Beleive it or not I'm going to say the this isn't the case.

Guns are an instrument of Terror as much as they are the acursed instruments of destruction. If you pull a gun on someone and they BELEIVE you will use it they will shit their pants and scatter dropping everything running for cover.

The hard part is that they have to beleive you're going to use it.

A friend of mine had her gun jam, an insurgent rushed her assuming she was just a week women incapable of defending herself, he had her pegged as a (I can't spell it the word) a week pitiful child like captive. She uppercut stabbed him in with a knife through his mouth and into his brain.

He didn't beleive she was a threat and she had to prove him wrong.

One of the first patrols where shit hit the fan I pointed a gun at this guy and he surrendered. He pissed his pants and surrendered. I don't know if I could have pulled the trigger yet at that point in my life. I honestly don't know. But he beleived it, that's for damned sure.

Beleif that you will use deadly force versus no belief.

Carry yourself in a way that people will belieive that you're capable of taking someone and caving their head in with a brick and they will beleive you'll use a gun.

And even if they don't beleive you, well than it's time to prove that you will do _anything_ to get home safely.


A word of warning thou, before you think to carry a gun you need to realize how damned the abominations are. They contain the power to violently rip a soul from this mortal realm and the power to kill a little part of you. You have to decide if that sacrifice is worse than death.

When you're making that desicion think of who you might be leaving behind.


If I got too dark I don't apolagize. This is the power of death we hold in our hands. 

Now i have become Death, Destroyer of Souls....










Beleive in Unicorn magic muggles.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

What the **** does EVERYONE else think they're a goddamn comic book character?

At least yours isn't homoerotic. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes, the WMR is the official name of the round.
Some interesting YouTubes on that gun.
Seems pretty accurate up to 10 feet, and does significant damage to a piece of plywood.

They retail new for $240


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Boi you don't know OzzyOz





ObeyTheNumbers said:


> The smartest weapon is your brain.


In his case the Taser might be a better option.

Ozzy's like a Wizard of Oz character...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Beleive in Unicorn magic muggles.


No problem on the darkness. One must also realize that if you use a firearm in even completely justified self defense it will change your life. You _will_ be investigated, you _will_ spend large amounts of money defending yourself against criminal and civil charges. 
Those movie scenes where LEO declares "self defense" and turns Good Guy loose are Hollywood fantasy. You will be handcuffed and detained. You will surrender your firearm and _might_ get it back in a couple years. 
Then comes the PTSD, self doubt and regret, nightmares and anxiety. 
Future employers will see the incident. You can lose CCW and RTKBA for at least the duration of any investigation.
Life will not be the same.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> I will also say that the larger frame pistol in your glovebox or center console or under the seat is nigh useless also.
> When you enter a self defense situation you generally have about 1/2 second to go from deciding to draw to pulling the trigger.
> Asking Bad Guy to wait while you get your gun out, ready it (rack the slide/hammer and take the safety off) and aim is probably not going to work out so well.
> 1/2 second is all the time you have when facing someone with a weapon. My Judo instructor also proved to us that 1/2 second is all it takes for someone to move 10 feet and disarm an amateur.


Agree.
Especially for not having a round racked (in a semi-auto) AND having the safety on.
Too much time.

The three rules of gun safety are;
1) Don't load the weapon till you are ready to use it,
2) Keep your finger off the trigger till you've acquired a target and have decided to destroy it, and
3) Control the muzzle, point it in the safest direction.

Now, as to #1 above; if you are carrying it YOU ARE USING IT and it should be loaded, chambered with safety off. The only exception to that if in the field, while hunting with a rifle, I will put the safety on.

In order for an injury to occur the person mishandling a weapon MUST disobey ALL THREE of those rules _at the same time._
There may be an accidental discharge ... but there will be no injury if you disobey only two of those rules.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Atavar said:


> Then comes the PTSD, self doubt and regret, nightmares and anxiety.
> Future employers will see the incident. You can lose CCW and RTKBA for at least the duration of any investigation.
> Life will not be the same.


But, there will be life.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, the WMR is the official name of the round.
> Some interesting YouTubes on that gun.
> Seems pretty accurate up to 10 feet, and does significant damage to a piece of plywood.
> 
> They retail new for $240


OK, make sure you don’t buy "Mini Mag" ammo for that revolver. It would hurt you. There would be a lot of exhaust gas blowback and lead spitting from the gap between cylinder and barrel. 
With that short barrel I would suggest buying monolithic round nose ammo. You are probably not going to get enough velocity to expand hollow points anyway and will benefit from the increased penetration of a heavier solid bullet.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> But, there will be life.


Exactly.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

While we are on the subject




https://www.deltadefense.com/offers/6258316237a54/join-the-uscca-today?tID=5f6e2719e81ce&_gl=1%2A16shpxn%2A_ga%2ANzQyNjY5NDg5LjE2NTU5Njk0ODA.%2A_ga_MFZ3H4HBX9%2AMTY1NTk2OTQ3OS4xLjAuMTY1NTk2OTQ3OS42MA..&_ga=2.120223371.2073837960.1655969480-742669489.1655969480&expid=GAX1.2.RbGJUdp3TImNZvZtLaHtwQ.19253.1#sds-chart




USCCA offers "self defense shooting" insurance.

It's like liability insurance for self defense.

2 million in liability,
Attorny's fees
Bail money
Up to $750 per day loss income for being in jail and going to court


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A word of warning thou, before you think to carry a gun you need to realize how damned the abominations are. They contain the power to violently rip a soul from this mortal realm and the power to kill a little part of you. You have to decide if that sacrifice is worse than death.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> Try .44 magnum. In a defense situation you won’t even feel the recoil. I promise.
> View attachment 664302


It looks like it only holds just 1 shot lol and if I miss that means i gotta take more time to reload lmao. Amd it looks like I might shoot myself with a large recoil on somethin so small


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Sir we've been drivers since 2016, both of us. Have some freaking respect for crying out loud and crying down low and crying around town. I'm your fellow long time driver of 7 years for freaks sake.


I haven’t driven for going on 4 years. Just calling out what I see. Learn how to defuse situations, it will be more useful than your Batman utility keychain.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

NorCalPhil said:


> I haven’t driven for going on 4 years. Just calling out what I see. Learn how to defuse situations, it will be more useful than your Batman utility keychain.


Dost thou art not believe I can diffuse situations? I have diffused countless situations. I've had Korean elbow guy with his Korean Bone density elbow me, same with another guy who also elbowed me, they were both drunks and alcohol loosened them up and flawed their judgement. I can feel the pain of their elbows hitting me but I was able to manage because I got the Korean Bone Density genes too. Never let a drunk sit up in the front guys.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Dost thou art not believe I can diffuse situations?


Seems like alcohol and/or KBD has affected your post.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Dost thou art not believe I can diffuse situations? I have diffused countless situations. I've had Korean elbow guy with his Korean Bone density elbow me, same with another guy who also elbowed me, they were both drunks and alcohol loosened them up and flawed their judgement. I can feel the pain of their elbows hitting me but I was able to manage because I got the Korean Bone Density genes too. Never let a drunk sit up in the front guys.


Let's see you defuse it when someone uses cash to open a lyft account specifically to carjack people. (or a stolen account, which is buyable on the dark web)

There ain't no defusing pre meditated armed robbery


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Anubis said:


> It include a potent fast spraying chemical mace and also includes a power taser. It's a 5 Million volt.
> I'll soon be buying a 12 Million volt one that is size of my index finger.
> 
> I also have coming on the way a super bright blinding light that'll blind an attacker at night even if attacker is in car seat behind me. It'll give me plenty of time to respond and take gun away from attacker. It's so bright that it'll take their eyes 20 minutes to recover from the temporarily blindness of having to go from dark night to all if sudden super blinding bright.
> ...


That’s it, I’m calling for Taser and bright light controls! Where’s my congressman??


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

101Uber said:


> That’s it, I’m calling for Taser and bright light controls! Where’s my congressman??


Scotus will over turn the decision to ban or control them sir


----------



## Piratefish (Jul 25, 2016)

Anubis said:


> But how is a .22 mouse gun even effective self defense? Is .22 even deadly?


A mouse gun is better than no gun?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Seecamp 32
Double action only
11 pound long pull
Buffalo bore Barnes copper ammunition
Repeatedly get 13 inches into 10 % ballistic gel through denim
Tumbling twice ended inverted
Carried open cross draw holster on my left
Can be drawn by either hand
Not doing ride sharing I carry in ft pants pocket or top shirt cigarette pocket completely unseen
From 20 feet quick draw I hit the targets head every time


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Atavar said:


> Try .44 magnum. In a defense situation you won’t even feel the recoil. I promise.
> View attachment 664302


I looked 
My opinion is much too heavy for what you get 
Weighs down your pants


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> Seecamp 32
> Double action only
> 11 pound long pull
> Buffalo bore Barnes copper ammunition
> ...


Nice. I never heard much good about a .32 -- but the ballistic/denim test doesn't lie. I see the two tumbles ... but, why not a hollow point bad-guy load?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

That is my own block test- I’ve done a lot with lots of ammo.
That’s the best I’ve seen for distance and damage 
It’s been so long now I can’t really remember but I think none of the hollow points expanded and only got 8–9
The big mfg load to 80% of max pressure (I believe)
Buffalo bore loads their rounds to 100%


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

BTW- the 32 is a hollow point
Show 3rd down on r
What I guess is it hits a bit off center-collapses the wall a little bit and that’s what makes it tumble
Those first 2 32 trick rounds looked GREAT in gel. Wild 16 inches looping and twisting when they fired but 1 in every 6-7 just gave me a click and no boom.
About 1/2 of the people on the Seecamp board have the same click. Some it works. Some fixed it with a harder trigger spring.
I ordered one but it would not fit in my weapon. The problems of a hand made pistol 🤣
All a bit different
Also If anyone still uses a 38 snub their Buffalo Bore Barnes copper 38 non + p barn copper got the best I’ve ever seen 13 inches and between .75 and a full inch expansion. 4th round in middle
The bottom huge expanded round is a 38 Winchester train defend but only penetrated 8 inches
Above it is either a sig 380 or the pink tip Hornady critical defense
The 380 sig and the hornady got almost identical performance
11 inches decent expansion which was better than all the 38 rounds I tested
With my snub NO jacketed 38 expanded and my 2nd choice was the
158 grain semi wad cutter
But it sucks ti shoot


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I carry it ALL THE TIME.
> 
> Like I said: "Don't come at me bro. Just, don't do it."


Yeah, we heard you the first time.

Hey, guess who else said that? The man who also had a weapon under the table. Are you sure you weren't Wyatt Earp in a prior life?


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

ok, whats with Anubis and his seemingly nothing but troll/meme posts? is that just his "thing"? body armor, defense weapons, obscene numbers of pictures. 

Frankly this is super cringe, unfunny, and unamusing. everytime I see his posts, it screams that he's seeking attention and is just lonely. is this what happens when you troll a forums too long? you become like Anubis?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I caution you about having so much on your key ring. Once I had to replace an ignition, and the mechanic said it was because my keys were too heavy. You can all laugh at me, but I’m serious. 

Stop being so paranoid. If ya think everyone is out to get ya or kill ya, then that’s what’ll happen. Living a life in fear is a waste of time and energy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> There may be an accidental discharge


I can just see a future thread by Anubis/Ozzy saying he accidentally shot himself. He’s not someone who should be carrying a gun. I wouldn’t even trust him with a BB gun.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Stop being so paranoid. If ya think everyone is out to get ya or kill ya, then that’s what’ll happen. Living a life in fear is a waste of time and energy.


I'm not afraid to drive, but I still put on a seatbelt.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I'm not afraid to drive, but I still put on a seatbelt.


I was referring to Anubis whose convinced everyone including the boogeyman will get him. He’s paranoid. You’re not. And a seatbelt is the law (at least in my state I know).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I was referring to Anubis whose convinced everyone including the boogeyman will get him. He’s paranoid. You’re not. And a seatbelt is the law (at least in my state I know).


I think if I 'lived' in Chicago I'd be paranoid too.

And, there are no laws in California any more. There are suggestions that if you don't follow them .... um, nothing happens. 
Our cops have been spayed and neutered. Laws watered down or just plain ignored. It is anarchy in the cities, and it's spreading.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I really LOOKED for that gun, and found it quite by accident.
> My step son went to his smith in East Bay to pick up a gun he was having work done on. I was wandering about the store looking in the display cases. Clerk walks up and says "Is there anything you'd like to see?"
> I said, "I am looking for something specific, and I don't think you have it."
> "What is that?" she said.
> ...


They used to come in a kit w both
 22lr and magnum cylinders 
I bought a huge set from a neighbor of mine
There were about 5 diff handgrip sets
and numerous holsters
Was a neat little gun. Seems like there was a rubber one that had black widow emblems on it
That was my favorite, made it a little easier to hold onto when firing the magnum rounds.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I think if I 'lived' in Chicago I'd be paranoid too.
> 
> And, there are no laws in California any more. There are suggestions that if you don't follow them .... um, nothing happens.
> Our cops have been spayed and neutered. Laws watered down or just plain ignored. It is anarchy in the cities, and it's spreading.


But he lives in Minneapolis not Chicago. Now that riots stopped there, it’s still not as bad as LA or Chicago.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> But he lives in Minneapolis not Chicago. Now that riots stopped there, it’s still not as bad as LA or Chicago.


Yea, I've heard good things about Murderopolis


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

@JonC ... you seem to be, upset today.
How about a Midol and a Margarita?

I call it M&M


----------



## TheRealGnash (Jan 6, 2017)

Piratefish said:


> A mouse gun is better than no gun?


And you won’t get brains all over your car and end up with the Pulp Fiction car like when they shot Marvin. Gangsters use them for close range. Less splatter.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly anything bigger than a 9mm will pulp fiction the back seat of your car. Probobly cause hearing damage.

When an explosion goes off in a sealed space the shockwaves reflect back on themselves causing further damage.

What does that have to do with shooting?

Guns shoot by setting off an explosion in the bullet casing behind the bullet, the energy from that explosion propels the bullet down the barrel.

The shockwave from the explosion in the bullet is the sound of a gunshot.


The more powerful the round the bigger the explosion and the worse the potential damage is to your ears.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It was 1980 in San Pablo, CA.
One of THE most dangerous little towns in the country back then.

My sister (an RN) left the house early one morning to go to work. Got part way to the car and was met by three people, with handguns and marched back in the house. My two nieces (aged pre-teens) were watching cartoons in the living room.
They screamed ... which alerted my bro in law in the bedroom. He listened long enough to figure out what was going on. Quietly got up and grabbed a 1911 .45 cal semi auto and tip toed down the hallway.
When he peeked around the door, he saw three guys ... one holding a gun on the women on the floor. One disconnecting stereo equipment, one working on the TV.
Without a word, he stepped out and shot the guy holding a gun on the women ... two times center mass. He was dead before he hit the floor.
The guy by the TV jumped through a plate glass window on to the front lawn, and the guy over by the stereo started firing ... so did bro-in-law. Cops said there was a total of 18 rounds went off. Stereo guy got hit twice and went down and was disarmed. He survived his wounds. 
The running guy was caught 9 blocks away, still running and bleeding from cuts.
Bro-in-law was not hit once. There was bullet holes ALL around where he was standing ... but not a scratch on him.
And, the whole family was happy to note that the TV and the stereo equipment came though it unharmed also.

My sister called me all hysterical about ten minutes later and I jumped in my car. There was COPS EVERYWHERE but I gained access to the house. As I walked in I heard bro-in-law say to the cops "Yea, I feel bad about having to shoot these guys, but I didn't invite them in here. I responded to their threat."

The two little girls were treated for MONTHS for hearing loss. I understand that the older one (a grown woman now) has had tinnitus in her right ear ever since, and this was a long time ago. 

Can't imagine 18 rounds of .45 and 9mm going off in a small room in the period of about 20 seconds.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> It was 1980 in San Pablo, CA.
> One of THE most dangerous little towns in the country back then.
> 
> My sister (an RN) left the house early one morning to go to work. Got part way to the car and was met by three people, with handguns and marched back in the house. My two nieces (aged pre-teens) were watching cartoons in the living room.
> ...


A true miracle happened that day.

Close range and that many misses is divine intervention.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A true miracle happened that day.
> 
> Close range and that many misses is divine intervention.


MOST people don't know how to handle a handgun.
Bro-in-law is not one of them.

He pulled the trigger seven times, and got five hits.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> MOST people don't know how to handle a handgun.
> Bro-in-law is not one of them.
> 
> He pulled the trigger seven times, and got five hits.


5/7 hits is good shooting

0/11 is a miracle.

I mean if I was trying not to shoot the guy I was pointing a gun at I don’t think I could accomplish that.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

You have a right to protect yourself, period. If this means you are armed, so be it. Nobody but yourself has to know. Too many ne'er-do-wells crawl into your car in close proximity to NOT be armed.
Do NOT let Uber or Lyft intimidate you. I may, or may not, be armed when I pick up a pax. Nobody will know.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 5/7 hits is good shooting
> 
> 0/11 is a miracle.
> 
> I mean if I was trying not to shoot the guy I was pointing a gun at I don’t think I could accomplish that.


5/7 in a 20 foot room is terrible shooting.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Atavar said:


> 5/7 in a 20 foot room is terrible shooting.


In a sterile shooting range? yeah it's pretty bad.

In an active shootout trying not to die?

Not bad.

When your target is shooting back your accuracy tends to go down.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> When your target is shooting back your accuracy tends to go down.


Yea, tends to make your hand shake a bit.
Never been in a situation like that ... with any luck,, wont.
Make ya piss yourself while shooting ... OVER your wife and kids, while feeling pieces of wood hit your face from the door frame around you.

Or, as bro-in-law said ... "Pick one target, neutralize it, get on to the next. Concentrate. One at a time."

He was well trained. Viet Nam vet. Ran point often. I wouldnt want to fire fight with him unless he was on my side.


----------

